# white froth-foam?



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I saw Sookie anoint for the first time about 10 mins ago. Kind of an odd thing but interesting nonetheless. Anyway, she had white froth and not green froth. Is that common or does it mean anything?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

White is the color it should be o_o I think i would only be green if the hog was anointing with something green, like pureed peas or something XD


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> White is the color it should be o_o I think i would only be green if the hog was anointing with something green, like pureed peas or something XD


Ohhhh I always though it was green! I suppose because every picture or video I've seen it was green. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

The first time I saw hedgehogs self annoint was kind of shocking. i didn't have the internet so couldn't research alot other than one old book that barely mentions it. I came home with 3 hedgehogs, put them in seperate cages and they started self annointing. I phoned the breeder in a panic and she explained what they were doing , I was very relieved!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: First time is weird, cool, gross, odd. Congrats!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I got really excited actually! I wanted to take a picture of her (I was trying to be sneaky and get a pic of her sleeping...didnt work too well) and I had her in a little cave in my comforter and usually when she's on it she's in her blanket but I just put her on it and that set it off. But I didnt want to scare her. It was pretty odd but like I said it was interesting at the same time.


----------

